# K-Line



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Visited the Portland area today and found this flat car. Badly corroded wheels and no load. Any ideas on what it was? K-Line history is difficult, I checked the catalogs with no luck.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the closest I could find (on ebay). 










http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400304046045+&item=400304046045&vectorid=229466


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

K line stock #5512

It looks like it came with a box trailer.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3559778


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for both of the suggestions. So a K-Line is numbered k-5512. That makes sense. Ed you pulled the rabbit out of the hat.!

You did much better than my search. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you go to the link you can see the number on the side of the box.
I think that K line stock numbers that are on the box were also the items number.

I think it is a box truck, that is what it looks like.
Unless it is a container trailer without the chassis.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like it was maybe sold as just a flatcar (without box trailer), too ...

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3807084

???

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like it was maybe sold as just a flatcar (without box trailer), too ...
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3807084
> 
> ...


It is a used lot and could be that the whatever it is (container or box trailer) was left out?
T Man probably already has some Dino's on it.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Look like the wheels are die cast.
if you want steel wheels let me know I have a bunch(atlas)
Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know why a trailer would be on a depressed flatcar, that's normally for heavy loads. I wonder if that was what was originally on that car?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't know why a trailer would be on a depressed flatcar, that's normally for heavy loads. I wonder if that was what was originally on that car?





I didn't think of that, your probably right. Someone had it in there and they sold listed it that way. It most likely came empty?
Somewhere isn't there a site for K line ID? I thought I saw one somewhere?

(Hey John please delete #7 post here, somehow I edited and now have 2. Tanks.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I searched Legacy K-Line for that number, no joy. I also looked at all the N&W items, no joy there either.

There are some smaller numbers on those cars, perhaps if we knew what they were and the date it was made...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AG216 said:


> Look like the wheels are die cast.
> if you want steel wheels let me know I have a bunch(atlas)
> Andre.


Call me stubborn but I went with a coarse wire wheel to clean them. Then epoxy to smooth out the nicks. Graphite in alcohol to preseve and tone up in color.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

John are asking about the auction cars? 

I showed the sides of mine. Built in 86 so the car came latter. The description said flat car so maybe you are right. A load is normally named on the box. K line did use the frame for a transformer car. That was in one of the catologs around 2007.

FOr ED.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man those wheels were in terrible shape!

Dino city.:thumbsup:
(Jimmy is eying them up, dreaming of all the blood he could add to his slaughter house layout.)

Don't know if the space craft would make it around your table with out knocking everything down.

Hmmm, the flat car would be an excellent candidate for Alien Green.:thumbsup:
Or maybe just the Wheels.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I showed the worst angle for the wheels.

The space craft won't move the wheels were not installed yet.

I was thinking of a green lighting under a car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You sure did lavish a lot of work on a $5 car.  I was thinking transformer as well, that seems to be the common load you see on those. That's what the one I have carries.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Graphite in alcohol to preseve and tone up in color.


Huh ???  Another T-Man secret ?!?

Do tell ... do tell ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A good dry lubricate used for locks, after the alcohol dries.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, T. Does the graphite actually darken the metal a bit, without rubbing off too much?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It does wear off and darken. You can't use it around motors since it conducts electricity. I use to use it on rust before bluing.


----------

